# Moving to SA



## Americano (Mar 3, 2009)

Hi! My name is Fritz and I'm from Dusseldorf. I visited Hillbrow in 1973 and loved it, so I am thinking of moving to South Africa and would like to invest 400-million Euros in a broom factory and employ 30,000 people. Should it be Durban or Cape Town?

Daxk - If you gave me 100-billion Euros and eternal life I would never live in SA. Don't go, Fritz. You'll regret it!

Martin - Yew will be murddered in SA Fritz. Its dirty and has peeple who arnt civilized. I will show yew pixtures. Rather come to Australia. Its rilly nice here and has very hi standerds.

Fritz - Gosh, thanks guys! You saved my life! To think I was going to move overseas and couldn't do my own research! Thankfully I asked strangers on the Internet instead of visiting the countries myself and I can now base my life-changing decision on such kind-hearted souls! Martin, I'm moving to Australia! 

Note: is it just me? Or is the South African forum on an eternal loop? Yawn.


----------



## Martinw (Jan 2, 2009)

Americano said:


> Hi! My name is Fritz and I'm from Dusseldorf. I visited Hillbrow in 1973 and loved it, so I am thinking of moving to South Africa and would like to invest 400-million Euros in a broom factory and employ 30,000 people. Should it be Durban or Cape Town?
> 
> Daxk - If you gave me 100-billion Euros and eternal life I would never live in SA. Don't go, Fritz. You'll regret it!
> 
> ...



UM I would say that this thread makes you look like a moron. Was there any point behind it, because I am sure the forum is for people to ask questions and express views. If I give people my honest opinion and view is that wrong? People need to hear all sides dont they. I would rather tell people the truth or what could happen then the likes of you telling them fairy tale stories. You must be living in a very special place because what I know, see and hear of South Africa these days is nothing what you decribe. I sure hope no-one base their whole idea of South Africa on what you write. They will be in for one nasty shock. Is it nott better to expect the worst and be pleasantly surprised than expect heaven and maybe/possiblly get shot in your first week?


----------



## Americano (Mar 3, 2009)

Martin, if I was moving to Belize I'd rather hear about Belize from someone who lives in Belize, not a former resident of Belize. I have nothing to gain (or lose) whether someone moves to SA or not. And, if I say I've lived here for nearly 20 years without a problem, you say I'm 'lucky' (and a 'moron' to boot?) but it's okay for you say they'll be shot in the first week? I beg to differ. 

The point of the thread is quite simple really: I would expect any rationale person who's considering a move overseas to spend time in that country before moving there... As we both know, it's a huge financial, emotional and time-consuming endeavour. And, although it's (meant to be) a parody, there do seem to be quite a few Fritzian interactions on the SA forum. It's on a bit of a 'repeat loop' it seems.


----------



## Zimtony (Jun 28, 2008)

Americano said:


> Hi! My name is Fritz and I'm from Dusseldorf. I visited Hillbrow in 1973 and loved it, so I am thinking of moving to South Africa and would like to invest 400-million Euros in a broom factory and employ 30,000 people. Should it be Durban or Cape Town?
> 
> Daxk - If you gave me 100-billion Euros and eternal life I would never live in SA. Don't go, Fritz. You'll regret it!
> 
> ...


One missing:

Americano - Hey Fritz, come on over. The grass is really much greener here than suburban New York where I lived 20 years ago. Your broom factory will be fantastic - a clean sweep even! Employ 30,000? No problem! You won't have to worry about strikes, disputes, government corruption, murders on site, thefts or anything! This is Nirvana, Xanadu and the Garden of Eden all rolled into one! The streams are running with lemonade and the trees all have sweets hanging from them. Don't you listen to any of them South African dudes that have left, claiming that murder, rape and violent theft are the norm here in South Africa. What do they know anyway, sitting in those hellholes of Australia, UK, Spain, etc with there families, all pretending that life in those countries is safe! Come and join us here, where life is respected, violent crime is a myth and that the future is all so rosy. Hell, I will even take you for a walk arond Emmerentia Dam one evening to aquaint you with the locals!


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

Hi Fritz, suggest you do so, there are a lot of uses for Broomsticks in SA, someone already mentioned a clean sweep, they are also very good at sweeping things under the carpet.

if you were thinking of a line extension however, as a transport solution they are dying down, the locals tend to burn anyone they think might be a witch so i think an alternative use would be pass through your ears so the kids could ride you like a Harley Davidson.

Americano, I dont care wether people go to SA or not,in fact I prefer it if they do so and create employment.
I am also aware that you could live there forever and never experience anything more than petty crime, such as burglaries, the odd car stolen here and their, bags snatching etc,, they are in real terms, actually petty crime if no-one is damaged.

But I do get irritated and do respond when someone tries to paint an unrealistic picture for someone who wants to move there for whatever reason and either does not have the facility to go for an extended Holiday.
And if you treat SA as being totally safe you can get bitten, badly.in a life changing way.
Just off the top of my head, over the past few years, a little belgian student arrives to study at Wits,17 years old, two weeks down and she gets invited to a party in Soweto.
4 guys think shes hot and take her next door and gang rape her, she has aids, they got 5 years each parole in two,
Two little American girls doing a year's volunteer down at the South Coast in durban, hitch
a lift into Durban, they got kept for the whole night while 8 guys had a prty,
The Belgian swimming Coach at the special Olympics decided to go for a midnight walk down
the beachfront, she got tagged by 4 teenagers.

Now this little litany of horrors , with the refrain is we did 'nt know, could have been prevented.

so Americano, I may not live in SA anymore, but I still have offices and business there, I talk to people in SA, on the ground everyday.
I get emails eekly from the various Community policing forums that i used to belong too.
I am also aware that a lot of stuff that happens just does'nt make it to the papers if no-one dies, as Caxtons and the press have been asked to report crime "Positively"
The new trick my Journo friends tell me is to put some inconsequential crime on the front page as if its the only thing that happened, someones washing got stolen, a computer got Stolen from a school etc...

You ,however, still have'nt answered my question, are all suburbs of eual standing to Thornhill as safe?


----------



## Citizen (Mar 23, 2009)

no...this forum is completely useless

I've been here in CT for 3 weeks and find it absolutely fantastic, no holds barred. And tell me this, why are there expats posting here that have no current stake in the country...not living here, or planning to in the near future...you need not answer, im done here.


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

Citizen said:


> no...this forum is completely useless
> 
> I've been here in CT for 3 weeks and find it absolutely fantastic, no holds barred. And tell me this, why are there expats posting here that have no current stake in the country...not living here, or planning to in the near future...you need not answer, im done here.


Another instant expert,just add water.


----------



## yfbarnes (Mar 27, 2009)

One has to experience something by oneself. I've been in Cape Town (South Africa) for 16 years and loved it. It is a very beautiful country. Sure, the crime rate is climbing, yet, it takes place mostly in townships. One always has to be sensible anywhere in the world. I've travelled a lot around the world since young (just returned from Bhutan 2 weeks ago). There are down sides of this country. However, saying it is dirty based on the run-down Hillbrow is unfair.

Australia is 1st world and civilized in most ways. However, racism is significant there, let's face it!


----------



## Zimtony (Jun 28, 2008)

Daxk said:


> Another instant expert,just add water.



And a shed load of salt!


----------



## expatinsa (May 10, 2009)

Can anyone discuss where it IS safe in South Africa? Can anyone give some pointers regarding how to avoid being a victim of crime there? I am an American, and can tell you, that when we drive through the ghetto, we roll up our windows, and do not stop for red lights at night. But, maybe most would agree to not drive your car through the ghetto. We keep a watch on suspicious people in the parking lot, we hold onto our purses, and generally we are alert. So, what is the advice for living in South Africa?


----------



## ROKZY (Feb 25, 2009)

expatinsa said:


> Can anyone discuss where it IS safe in South Africa? Can anyone give some pointers regarding how to avoid being a victim of crime there? I am an American, and can tell you, that when we drive through the ghetto, we roll up our windows, and do not stop for red lights at night. But, maybe most would agree to not drive your car through the ghetto. We keep a watch on suspicious people in the parking lot, we hold onto our purses, and generally we are alert. So, what is the advice for living in South Africa?


Ever been downtown Los Angeles? How about a ghetto in Chicago? Any big city hood? It's all the same... don't flash cash, try to blend in, be aware of your surroundings, don't go out at night/alone, don't engage in risky behaviour, don't be too trusting, and be aware- even with all of the precautions (please add to this list); something may happen no matter where you are, but you decrease your chances significantly.

oh yeah, and I am here to open a factory.  It was broken into and that has been taken very seriously by the security company. Through this, I have learned that there are far more good people here all working for the same goal. 

~R


----------



## Martinw (Jan 2, 2009)

expatinsa said:


> Can anyone discuss where it IS safe in South Africa? Can anyone give some pointers regarding how to avoid being a victim of crime there? I am an American, and can tell you, that when we drive through the ghetto, we roll up our windows, and do not stop for red lights at night. But, maybe most would agree to not drive your car through the ghetto. We keep a watch on suspicious people in the parking lot, we hold onto our purses, and generally we are alert. So, what is the advice for living in South Africa?


Wel let me say that I travelled through America. Now allthough I did not frequent ghettos and the likes of Compton I i did not feel unsafe where I traveled. Granted, I lived in a very nice area of LA, Brentwood, and did not feel unsafe at all. Choose any "nice area in JHB, DBN and you are still likely to have some form of fear( I know because I lived in a "Durban nice Area") The fear is always with you when someone is going to break into your house while you are sleeping, because it happens everyday and night. Everyday people are attacked and subjected to the worst kind of evil violence. No one should have to live in fear in your own house for which you work hard and pay for, but yet South Africa does not care. There is obivously only certain groups that can be free to do what ever they feel like - the people that try to carry out a normal existance, pay tax etc have to lock themselves in their houses, cars and live in constant fear. Not a nice way to live.


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

ROKZY said:


> Ever been downtown Los Angeles? How about a ghetto in Chicago? Any big city hood? It's all the same... don't flash cash, try to blend in, be aware of your surroundings, don't go out at night/alone, don't engage in risky behaviour, don't be too trusting, and be aware- even with all of the precautions (please add to this list); something may happen no matter where you are, but you decrease your chances significantly.
> 
> oh yeah, and I am here to open a factory. It was broken into and that has been taken very seriously by the security company. Through this, I have learned that there are far more good people here all working for the same goal.
> 
> ~R


Rokzy,That would be true if you were comparing upmarket affluent suburbs to Ghetto's and Hoods, which you cant
I would agree that far more crime happens in our "Ghetto's" but doubt that Armed Home Invasions with the concommittant rapes,beatings and often murders that happen in EVERY affluent suburb in SA also occur in EVERY affluent suburb in America to the same degree.
and although the country towns such as Phalaborwa are not "Safer" but have a lower incidence but still happen. 

Yes, I also agree there are far more good people in SA than bad, just a pity that no-one seems to be able to do something about keeping the bad ones in jail.


----------

